# procedure code 46221



## Shellee (Jan 29, 2008)

Can you bill for more than one 46221 on the same day?


----------



## mcpalmeter (Feb 8, 2008)

*Ouch!*

 Technically, yes you could bill 46221 more than once on the same day if done during different sessions/encounters.  But why subject the poor patient to that?

Maryann Palmeter, CPC:  eek:


----------



## CindyNorling (Feb 22, 2008)

Even though the CPT description states "Hemorrhoidectomy" which implies just one - the CPT Assistant has this to say regarding 46221:

CPT Assistant October 1997 Volume 7 Issue 10 
"Code 46221, should be reported only once regardless of how many hemorrhoids are ligated. Timing is a major advantage in rubber ring ligation. The patient does not have to return at fixed intervals for further ligation. The patient can choose to return at a later date to address other areas. Each session of rubber band ligation, regardless of the number of hemorrhoids, is coded once."


“Be always at war with your vices, at peace with your neighbors, and let each new year find you a better man."
                             --Benjamin Franklin,
                               politician, inventor and author


----------



## physcoder (Oct 30, 2009)

*flex sig w/ hemorrhoidectomy 46221*

can I bill the flex sig w/ 46221 or is that considered the approch to do the banding?


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 30, 2009)

there aren't any bundeling issues for 45330 and 46221


----------



## ATMOCH88 (Mar 11, 2013)

CPT 45330 can be billed if it is used for diagnostic reasons not to assit in performing 46221. In that case it would be included in 46221.


----------

